# Asi Adressiergerät



## stefand (21 Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute! Bräuchte dringend eine Informtion und Hilfe von euch!


Ich ha hier vor mir eine ASI Slave Elektronik mit eingelötetem Siemens Asi Modul. Nun hat das Gerät die Adresse verloren bzw muss ich das neue Ersatzgerät auf diese Adresse einstellen. Der Servicetechniker hatte damals ein Siemens Diagnose und Porgrammiergerät (3RK1904-2AB01). Benötige nun bis spätestens morgen ein Programmiergerät, und nun meine Frage: Muss es ein Siemens sein, oder geht da eines von zB IFM usw. auch?


----------



## sps-concept (21 Juli 2008)

*Asi*

Hallo,

wenn dein ASI-Master die Funktion unterstützt kannst du auch damit deinen Slave adressieren (wenn dieser der einzige mit Adresse 0 am Strang ist).

Welchen Master benutzt du?

André


----------



## stefand (21 Juli 2008)

In der Anlage ist ein DP/ASi Interface Link 20E verbaut falls du das meinst!?

Beim RS habens günstig ein Adressiergerät um 221 Euronen *G* Nur ob der das Siemens modul Adressieren kann ist die Frage!


----------



## Homer79 (21 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben das von IFM, funktioniert super.
order no.: AC1144

Gruß


----------



## stefand (21 Juli 2008)

JA genau das hab ich mir bei RS gerade angesehen! Geht das auch um Geräte anderer hersteller zu Adressieren! Müsst ja gehen oder?


----------



## OHGN (21 Juli 2008)

> Das AS-Interface ist seit 1999 internationaler Standard nach EN 50295 und IEC 62026-2.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASI-Bus

Da ASI ein internationaler Standard ist, sollte eigentlich jedes Adressiergerät an jedem ASI-Modul funktionieren.

.


----------



## sps-concept (21 Juli 2008)

*Asi*

der ASI-Link 20E kann adressieren wenn man man die Kommandoschnittstelle nutzt.

André


----------



## Homer79 (21 Juli 2008)

Wir haben damit Siemens Module damit Programmiert...geht wunderbar...


----------



## stefand (21 Juli 2008)

Danke für die Rasche Information - da ich aber nicht so ein Profi bin, werd ich mich für die Variante mit dem Adressiergerät entscheiden


----------

